# Sleep Study (Home)



## KimmieG (Jul 13, 2011)

I have "many" questions on billing for home sleep studies.  If someone caould give the basic information or let me know where I can go for information I would greatly appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## CCMongillo (Jul 13, 2011)

The most common code for home sleep study is 95806 so you could start by looking at this code and seeing if this is the clinical criteria that is being done...then you could look to see if your local medicare has an LCD for the diagnosis and view their criteria and rules. Hope this helps.


----------

